# Tomodachi Life



## LittleGoo (Feb 2, 2015)

Who do _you_ have in your tomodachi life game?


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 2, 2015)

This should really go in the Nintendo Treehouse, but I have random anime & animal crossing villagers miis in my game...

Nothing much. :I


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 2, 2015)

Asked for this to be moved. c:


----------



## jvgsjeff (Feb 2, 2015)

I have a variety of Miis. Zoidberg from Futurama, Darth Vader, Miss Piggy, Mr. Bean, Mario, Luigi, Peach, Batman, Weird Al Yankovic, Charlie Brown, Villager, Gaston, a bunch of Arrested Development characters, and many others.


----------



## 727 (Feb 3, 2015)

i don't have the game yet but i did choose miis that i like.but i do have a question about birth year alot of the miis are of fictional characters do i put the actor or actress' actual birth year or do i make up one.i have a long list of the miis that i choose if anyone can help me.i had posted this same question on a different thread about tomodachi life and nobody got back to me so i figured i post it here if that's okay.


----------



## Holla (Feb 3, 2015)

727 said:


> i don't have the game yet but i did choose miis that i like.but i do have a question about birth year alot of the miis are of fictional characters do i put the actor or actress' actual birth year or do i make up one.i have a long list of the miis that i choose if anyone can help me.i had posted this same question on a different thread about tomodachi life and nobody got back to me so i figured i post it here if that's okay.



It doesn't really matter. I make up a lot of the birth years for my fictional characters. The only thing age dictates is who they can date. Children (age 17 and younger) can only date other children, while adults (age 18 and older) can only date other adults. 

So for example you couldn't have 10 year old (his actual fictional age) Ash Ketchem date a 23 year old (I made up that age) Rosalina.


----------



## 727 (Feb 3, 2015)

oh okay thank you so much Holla i ws starting to freak out lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

so you mean stewie from family guy can date wednesday fro the addams family.


----------



## Holla (Feb 3, 2015)

727 said:


> oh okay thank you so much Holla i ws starting to freak out lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> so you mean stewie from family guy can date wednesday fro the addams family.



No problem!  And, well really it's all up to you. A character might be a child in the story/game/show they are from but you can make them an adult if you want it doesn't matter all that much. Plus there is an item called grown spray so even if you make a Mii a child you can always use the spray to instantly make them an adult and vice versa for an adult mii.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 3, 2015)

lots of celebrities and game characters


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 4, 2015)

Game characters, anime characters, some real life people and that's about it.


----------



## 727 (Feb 4, 2015)

you know that makes sense because i've been watching  the gameplay for this game and i've seen that spray used thank you again Holla.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 4, 2015)

homestuck and hetalia
with them all i hav about 75 miis.


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 7, 2015)

I made ACNL villagers, but in human form. XD


----------



## kozdra (Apr 14, 2015)

Does anyone have a good unused code? My parents won't let me get this and it looks super cool! 
Thanks!


----------



## PinkWater (Apr 14, 2015)

Aside from a few friends and OCs, mostly Smashers and Nintendo reps like Sakurai and Miyamoto.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 15, 2015)

All my characters are original.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 15, 2015)

me, my friends, and a lot of video game characters. especially a lot of Mega Man characters.


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 17, 2015)

Also... how many stars does everyone have in their island record? Just curious. I have 120 ^^


----------



## jvgsjeff (Apr 18, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> Also... how many stars does everyone have in their island record? Just curious. I have 120 ^^



I only have 67 stars so far.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 18, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> Also... how many stars does everyone have in their island record? Just curious. I have 120 ^^





jvgsjeff said:


> I only have 67 stars so far.



I've only gotten 55.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 19, 2015)

I have ace attorney characters. I used to have harry potter characters but I got rid of them so there was a higher chance of aa characters dating. The only annoying thing about that is there's now only 1 married couple and like one other couple. I also have a few ocs and my friends/family. And voldemort.


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 20, 2015)

jvgsjeff said:


> I have a variety of Miis. Zoidberg from Futurama, Darth Vader, Miss Piggy, Mr. Bean, Mario, Luigi, Peach, Batman, Weird Al Yankovic, Charlie Brown, Villager, Gaston, a bunch of Arrested Development characters, and many others.



I didn't know that you were a member here.


----------



## samsquared (Apr 23, 2015)

Friends, anime characters (pretty much all from Hetalia), family, some OCs (not Fanfiction related, lol), and the off-spring of these weird matchups.


----------

